# Kung Fu Pepsi Commercial



## Jason Striker II (Mar 11, 2012)

Hadn't seen this:

http://www.56.com/u42/v_NTQyOTczMzM.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah, good one... saw it long ago when it came out. Funny stuff.


----------

